# Goodbye my little honker



## Nancy McClelland

Lilli, our lop mix rescue from Arizona passed to the bridge yesterday morning. She'd been fading for a couple of months now, but we all hope it isn't so even when we know better. Just another reminder that all my rescue are getting geriatric and could go at any time. She was a fun and funny bunny. When you opened her hutch door she'd growl 3 or 4 times as she came over and then would nuzzle your hand wanting a head rub or a treat. When I'd put her down on the floor when we first got her, she'd run around and make honking noises--never heard anything like it before or after. She wasn't our largest bunny, but, she was our longest one. We're all gonna miss her--she was such a good bunny and a great companion. Rest in peace my big girl and binky free. I'll put up some pics in a few days.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Rip Lilli and binky free. I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Lokin4AReason

binky away little one and may you rest in piece ..


----------



## bunnyman666

Sounded like an awesome little bunny. Binky free.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## pani

Binky free, Lilli. :rainbow:


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

it was painful waking up the next morning to see that she crossed over the bridge, I held her in my arms the night before where she laid on my chest while we watched movies together, I'm gonna miss my big girl, gonna miss her digging on my leg when I would put her out to run around


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yep, she was a cuddle bunny just like Serena. Seems all of our big girls are.


----------



## Klelia_Jerry

I'm so sorry...


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hard to believe it's been a year already. We all miss you and your antics so much. Rest in peace my big girl and binky free.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hello again my big girl--2 years already since you've been gone. Just about all the old bunnies we moved here with 9 years ago are gone, except Hutch and Petey who are both 12 now and tomorrow Bambi will be 17 and still going strong. The thing I remember the most is how your ears never lopped all the way so when you'd run around you looked like an airplane on the taxiway.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Missed this last year--sorry sweetie, we still love you and miss you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Doesn't seem like it's been 5 years since we parted my big girl--still miss you so much.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

6 years since you left us my big girl. The room seems empty without all your noises. Tempus Fugit!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hello my long/big girl, still miss you sweety and all your silliness--all we have left with us now are 2 very small rabbits. Room seems so empty without you there--hardly believe you've been gone 7 years.


----------

